# Tomcat auf Windows Server 2003



## Lampy (25. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht, Tomcat 6 zu installieren - alles gut, aber starten tut es nicht. Ich habe einen Windows Server 2003 R2 mit SP1 in der 64bit-Edition und das 64-bit JDK Java 1.6 drauf.

Sind euch da Probleme bekannt? Wo schreibt der Tomcat Fehler beim Starten rein? (Wenn ich den Dienst starten will, bricht er immer beim Startvorgang kommentarlos ab. Auf einer Windows-2000-Maschine mit JDK 1.6 läuft aber alles problemlos...)

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## DP (25. Mrz 2007)

starte mal aus der konsole mit startup.bat. dann siehste die fehlermeldungen


----------



## Lampy (25. Mrz 2007)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> starte mal aus der konsole mit startup.bat. dann siehste die fehlermeldungen



Und wo gibt es eine startup.bat??? Bei meinem Tomcat 6 ist in KEINEM Verzeichnis eine bat...


----------



## Caffè Latte (25. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

wenn dir die Dateien fehlen dann erstelle sie mit folgendem Inhalt:

startup.bat:

```
@echo off

if "%OS%" == "Windows_NT" setlocal

rem ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

rem Start script for the CATALINA Server

rem

rem $Id: startup.bat 467182 2006-10-23 23:47:06Z markt $

rem ---------------------------------------------------------------------------



rem Guess CATALINA_HOME if not defined

set CURRENT_DIR=%cd%

if not "%CATALINA_HOME%" == "" goto gotHome

set CATALINA_HOME=%CURRENT_DIR%

if exist "%CATALINA_HOME%\bin\catalina.bat" goto okHome

cd ..

set CATALINA_HOME=%cd%

cd %CURRENT_DIR%

:gotHome

if exist "%CATALINA_HOME%\bin\catalina.bat" goto okHome

echo The CATALINA_HOME environment variable is not defined correctly

echo This environment variable is needed to run this program

goto end

:okHome



set EXECUTABLE=%CATALINA_HOME%\bin\catalina.bat



rem Check that target executable exists

if exist "%EXECUTABLE%" goto okExec

echo Cannot find %EXECUTABLE%

echo This file is needed to run this program

goto end

:okExec



rem Get remaining unshifted command line arguments and save them in the

set CMD_LINE_ARGS=

:setArgs

if ""%1""=="""" goto doneSetArgs

set CMD_LINE_ARGS=%CMD_LINE_ARGS% %1

shift

goto setArgs

:doneSetArgs



call "%EXECUTABLE%" start %CMD_LINE_ARGS%



:end
```

shutdown.bat:

```
@echo off

if "%OS%" == "Windows_NT" setlocal

rem ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

rem Stop script for the CATALINA Server

rem

rem $Id: shutdown.bat 467182 2006-10-23 23:47:06Z markt $

rem ---------------------------------------------------------------------------



rem Guess CATALINA_HOME if not defined

set CURRENT_DIR=%cd%

if not "%CATALINA_HOME%" == "" goto gotHome

set CATALINA_HOME=%CURRENT_DIR%

if exist "%CATALINA_HOME%\bin\catalina.bat" goto okHome

cd ..

set CATALINA_HOME=%cd%

cd %CURRENT_DIR%

:gotHome

if exist "%CATALINA_HOME%\bin\catalina.bat" goto okHome

echo The CATALINA_HOME environment variable is not defined correctly

echo This environment variable is needed to run this program

goto end

:okHome



set EXECUTABLE=%CATALINA_HOME%\bin\catalina.bat



rem Check that target executable exists

if exist "%EXECUTABLE%" goto okExec

echo Cannot find %EXECUTABLE%

echo This file is needed to run this program

goto end

:okExec



rem Get remaining unshifted command line arguments and save them in the

set CMD_LINE_ARGS=

:setArgs

if ""%1""=="""" goto doneSetArgs

set CMD_LINE_ARGS=%CMD_LINE_ARGS% %1

shift

goto setArgs

:doneSetArgs



call "%EXECUTABLE%" stop %CMD_LINE_ARGS%



:end
```

Speicherort für die Dateien ist dein %CATALINA_HOME%\bin Verteichnis. 

Ob as nötig sein wird weiß ich allerding nicht, denn unter %CATALINA_HOME%\logs schreibt Tomcat eigentlich alles in die Logdateien.


----------



## DP (25. Mrz 2007)

Lampy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keine tc6 nicht. wird wohl dann eine exe sein


----------



## Lampy (25. Mrz 2007)

In der jakarta_service_....log steht folgender Einzeiler für jeden Startversuch des Service:

[2007-03-25 17:45:50] [947  prunsrv.c] [error] Failed creating java C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\bin\server\jvm.dll
[2007-03-25 17:45:50] [1202 prunsrv.c] [error] ServiceStart returned 1
[2007-03-25 17:45:50] [info] Run service finished.
[2007-03-25 17:45:50] [info] Procrun finished.

stderr.log und stdout.log sind leer. Was sollte mir das jetzt sagen? Ich verstehe diese Fehlermeldung nicht...

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Caffè Latte (25. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

wenn du einen Tomcat-Eintrag im Startmenü hast dann klick mal

Start -> Programme -> Apache Tomcat -> Config.

Dort dann in den "Java" Tab und richtig konfigurieren.


----------



## DP (25. Mrz 2007)

musse %CATALINA_HOME% und/oder %JRE_HOME% und/oder %JAVA_HOME% als path im wndows setzen


----------



## Wert (6. Feb 2008)

Hi Leute ich hoffe es schaut noch mal einer hier rein.
Habe so ziemlich das gleiche Prob.

Es handelt sich um die JDK 6u4 also die neuste und Win 2k3 64 bit server
Außerdem eben die neuste Tomcat 6 Version.

Eigentlich funktioniert soweit alles gut. Bis auf den Service Tomcat ... der will einfach nicht starten ... 
im log steht dann dieses :
%1 is not a valid Win32 application.

wenn ich aber die Startup.bat ausführe dann läuft der Apache und gibt folgendes aus:

06.02.2008 10:55:20 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in produ
ction environments was not found on the java.library.path: C:\Java6\bin;.;C:\WIN
DOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Program Files\Legato\nsr\bin
;C:\Program Files\HP\NCU;C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Resource Kits\Tools\;C:\
Program Files\Support Tools\;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\
Wbem;C:\WINDOWS\sysWOW64;C:\Java6\jre\bin;C:\Java6\jre\bin\server;C:\Java6\bin
06.02.2008 10:55:20 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
06.02.2008 10:55:20 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 384 ms
06.02.2008 10:55:20 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
06.02.2008 10:55:20 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.14
06.02.2008 10:55:20 org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployWAR
INFO: Deploying web application archive iFinder-Classic.war
06.02.2008 10:55:20 com.sun.xml.rpc.server.http.JAXRPCContextListener contextIni
tialized
INFO: JAXRPCSERVLET12: JAX-RPC-Kontextzielgerõt wird initialisiert
[Server@5d7b6643]: [Thread[main,5,main]]: putPropertiesFromString(): [database.0
=C:\tomcat6\webapps\iFinder-Classic\WEB-INF\classes\db\config]
[Server@5d7b6643]: [Thread[main,5,main]]: checkRunning(false) entered
[Server@5d7b6643]: [Thread[main,5,main]]: checkRunning(false) exited
[Server@5d7b6643]: Initiating startup sequence...
[Server@5d7b6643]: Server socket opened successfully in 0 ms.
[Server@5d7b6643]: Database [index=0, id=0, db=file:C:\tomcat6\webapps\iFinder-C
lassic\WEB-INF\classes\db\config, alias=ifinder] opened sucessfully in 203 ms.
[Server@5d7b6643]: Startup sequence completed in 203 ms.
[Server@5d7b6643]: 2008-02-06 10:55:21.149 HSQLDB server 1.8.0 is online
[Server@5d7b6643]: To close normally, connect and execute SHUTDOWN SQL
[Server@5d7b6643]: From command line, use [Ctrl]+
	
	
	
	





```
to abort abruptly
06.02.2008 10:55:21 com.sun.xml.rpc.server.http.JAXRPCServletDelegate init
INFO: JAXRPCSERVLET14: JAX-RPC-Servlet wird initialisiert
06.02.2008 10:55:21 com.sun.xml.rpc.server.http.JAXRPCServletDelegate init
INFO: JAXRPCSERVLET14: JAX-RPC-Servlet wird initialisiert
06.02.2008 10:55:21 com.sun.xml.rpc.server.http.JAXRPCServletDelegate init
INFO: JAXRPCSERVLET14: JAX-RPC-Servlet wird initialisiert
06.02.2008 10:55:21 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
06.02.2008 10:55:21 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
06.02.2008 10:55:21 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/16  config=null
06.02.2008 10:55:21 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 1549 ms


Wär nett wenn jemand eine Idee was zu tun ist
```


----------



## Wert (6. Feb 2008)

hier nochmal der genaue Auszug aus der log File:

[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [info] Procrun (2.0.3.0) started
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [info] Running Service...
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [info] Starting service...
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [174  javajni.c] [error] %1 is not a valid Win32 application.
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [986  prunsrv.c] [error] Failed creating java C:\Java6\jre\bin\server\jvm.dll
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [1260 prunsrv.c] [error] ServiceStart returned 1
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [info] Run service finished.
[2008-02-06 11:34:47] [info] Procrun finished.

hab schon auf so vielen Seiten nach dem Fehler geforscht ... hab eig. schon fast alles versucht ... auch diese 
msvcr71.dll die man angeblich da und da hin kopieren muss  .. usw.


----------



## Gast (7. Mrz 2008)

Aus einem anderen Forum: Die msvcr71.dll (ist z.B. im .NET 1.1 dabei) ins Windows\System32\ kopieren und Tomcat läuft!

The standard distribution uses a service, and the service requires the C run time support package, ie., msvcr71.dll, but the distribution is not including it.


----------

